
Predicting War - Garbage
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/predicting_war/
======
damiankennedy
I read a book by a man from Israel who was a soldier during the 6-day war. The
night before, everyone on leave was picked up by young females in unmarked
cars and taken back to base. Of course, in that war the entire army was
mobilised. That might be done again as a precaution but this time I don't
think anyone will know until the day after. I for one, hope they don't do it
at all.

